
Show HN: Analytics Zoo – Distributed TensorFlow and Keras on Apache Spark - colorant
https://github.com/intel-analytics/analytics-zoo
======
colorant
\- Data wrangling and analysis using PySpark

\- Deep learning model development using TensorFlow or Keras

\- Distributed training/inference on Spark and BigDL

\- All within a single unified pipeline and in a user-transparent fashion!

